# just wondering about dirt tank capped with aqua soil or netlea



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

So i was just curious if its okay to cap miracle gro with either ada aqua soil or netlea lambo? has anyone ever tried that? would there be too much start up nutrients from both substrates? trying to cut down some cost lol


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Interesting question, would like to know myself. I am sure that it would require high light and co2 at least


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

yea i was planning a iwagumi or a centre piece tree like driftwood plus moss with carpet plants only aquarium. those two are my dream scape type of tanks that is just aesthetically pleasing for me to look at. but i also find dirt to be beneficial and capping with aqua soil or netlea i think looks very clean and tidy instead of the conventional gravel.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Imo, that would be redundant. Those are already soils, so why bother adding dirt to them?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

can save money if you can put soil under the more expensive substrate to save money.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

yea was thinking the same thing. only reason i wanted to cap it with aqua soil is because soil looks much more aesthetic than gravel.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I could see the soils 'mixing' together pretty quickly, I believe netlea and ada are much more dense than soil.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

One problem I can think of is that aqua soils have a much greater gap between particles. It might lead to mud leeching into the water column. I've never tried capping with large gravel, but I imagine it would be the same issue.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

does soil always stay roundish? or do they turn to mush after awhile?


----------

